

Blockchain.info reaches $100m successfully transacted - piuk
https://blockchain.info/wallet/

======
rdl
Wow. I was always a bit suspicious of bitcoin (due to the lack of a market for
it, mainly -- it's always been interesting technically), but events seem to be
proving me wrong.

------
kirian
Great job. The pace of adding new features has been impressive. I think
Blockchain.info is the best online bitcoin wallet .

